# Sliding sound, transmisión run good (Videos).



## Jose27093344 (3 mo ago)

Nissan Sentra 2008, Automatic Transmission (Cvt), I have this slipping sound in my car, but the truth is that the transmission works quite well, it has not failed, the oil is at its maximum, and without any strange smell, can someone help me where this slippage can come from? the sound usually makes it in PRND, many times after turning off the vehicle and turning it on again it disappears.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The noise might be caused by an accessory that's run off the front serpentine belt. Remove the belt temporarily, then start the engine to see if the noise goes away.


----------



## Jose27093344 (3 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> El ruido puede deberse a un accesorio que se sale de la correa serpentina delantera. Retire la correa temporalmente, luego arranque el motor para ver si el ruido desaparece.
> [/COTIZAR]
> Lo he pensado, pero muchas veces el sonido desaparece al apagar y volver a encender el coche


----------



## Jose27093344 (3 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> El ruido puede deberse a un accesorio que se sale de la correa serpentina delantera. Retire la correa temporalmente, luego arranque el motor para ver si el ruido desaparece.
> [/COTIZAR]
> Lo he pensado, pero muchas veces el sonido desaparece al apagar y volver a encender el coche


----------



## Jose27093344 (3 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> The noise might be caused by an accessory that's run off the front serpentine belt. Remove the belt temporarily, then start the engine to see if the noise goes away.



I have thought about it, but the sound often disappears by turning the car off and on again


----------

